# Kubota 245DL 3 point hitch problem.



## GeoinCali (Jan 14, 2020)

Have a Kubota 245DL that I bought to attach a 6inch chipper to. Seemed to work fine first couple of times
I lifted it(Its about 800ibs). Yesterday attempted to lift it, and nothing. Disconnected the chipper and the 
3 point appears to work. Any Ideas?


----------

